# Squirrel Success & Video



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys... well our backyard is plagued with squirrels. I usually let them be, but lately I have been wishing to make a stew... also, a friend of ours has wanted me to hunt squirrel for them as well... so I took the opportunity.

View attachment 45662


Now, I didn't want to post the video of the shot publicly on my Vimeo account, so there is a password to view the video. I just had wanted it to be viewed by other forum members.

This little guy was in a tree about 30-ish ft. away.

I'm not the best at talking on video so I apologize in advance.

*Password*: hunt






Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm to 20mm Double TBG Cut @ 9''

Ammo: 10mm lead

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 30ft (approx.)

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Good shot.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Well aren't you Mr. Awesome?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shot ! Enjoy your stew


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

sweet video seen the squirrel go down.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> sweet video seen the squirrel go down.


Thanks nds. 

My battery died and I had to do some editing because Amy and I were yapping away on video! Haha. But if you view it in HD and full screen, it's a pretty good shot. Just wished it came out better.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

First time I have witnessed him taking a squirrel ( as he is usually out in the bush), so quick! He makes it look easy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Well Mrs. CM you have to shoot the squrriel while MR shoots you dropping your first.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice! A well made video as well. A couple more and stew is on.

Todd


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that was outstanding.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

.....great shot and excellent video!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You don't see a great amount of videos actually showing the humane kill like that.. good vid!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

wtf is that?

That beast is almost as big as our rabbits anic:

Is that just winterfur or are they mutated?

Anyway, Bon Appetit :cookie:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I can not see it


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

phil said:


> I can not see it


Open it in full-screen and with HD enabled. You can open it in Vimeo itself by clicking on the title of the video once you enter the password as well, then full-screen with HD on.



AnTrAxX said:


> wtf is that?
> 
> That beast is almost as big as our rabbits anic:
> 
> ...


I didn't realize till after but yea... this guy was pretty big. I'd suspect because he can eat all day long without any predators in my backyard!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shot CM, congrats bud.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot, and video!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shot, i had the perfect shot on a squirrel today on the way back but had shot all my ammo plinking at cans on the dog walk around, will catch up with him later


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice shot and thanks for the video. I miss hunting squirrels with my dad as a boy, need to go again soon.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! 

Squirrel season is for a bit yet. I really want to get videos of my hunts.

I just need to get Mrs. Clever Moniker out there with me to shoot the video.

In a recent conversation with AugustWest, he suggested a GoPro, I think this would be a great idea!


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guys!
> 
> Squirrel season is for a bit yet. I really want to get videos of my hunts.
> 
> ...


Well i know what you want for xmas. "Hint Hint Mrs. Clever Moniker".


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shot, and rather excellent video.

Along with nice property you have there , but bush fires, or whatever you guys call them.
Must be a worry in the summer though.

Oh and Mrs. CM, funny thing that; the more he practices the luckier he gets at making it look "easy".

Enjoy with a couple more.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe MrsCM should be shooting the squirrels and you should be shooting the video .... :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

No predators ? You've got two in your back yard man ! Lol


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

nice shot man!! :banana: :woot:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shot! Cool video. Well done CM.

Be well,
SF


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not just a great shot, but also from a respectable distance. That's the way to show us how. :thumbsup:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't wait to see you shoot a video of the Missus knocking one out with that natty she just made.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> I can't wait to see you shoot a video of the Missus knocking one out with that natty she just made.


Me too!!!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Hey guys... well our backyard is plagued with squirrels. I usually let them be, but lately I have been wishing to make a stew... also, a friend of ours has wanted me to hunt squirrel for them as well... so I took the opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it appears I'm a tad bit late here, video seems to be gone, anyway can you direct me to get it - with everyone's comments I gots to see this


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys... well our backyard is plagued with squirrels. I usually let them be, but lately I have been wishing to make a stew... also, a friend of ours has wanted me to hunt squirrel for them as well... so I took the opportunity.
> ...


This video was actually deleted due to the fact I found the quality lacking.

To tell you the truth, I started to delete a lot of my hunting material and keep it mainly on my Facebook.

Here is another video if you haven't seen it already.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28005-gray-squirrel-hunt-video-again/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


ya did see this one already, but what an awesome shot and with a HEX nut ta-boot


----------

